# Do I have the worst internet connection on DW?



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

See if anyone can beat this! :doublesho







Check out that ping latency. And I pay 40 Dinars a month for the privilege! That's about £70.00. I'm supposed to have a 4MB line :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Beeste said:


> See if anyone can beat this! :doublesho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:thats a shocker :doublesho


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Sky have been sweet as a nut, I'd be well gutted at those speeds at that price


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

BT "8MB"


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

I always thought mine was pretty bad :lol:

But it's not as bad as i thought


----------



## Mackerfly (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

Sky as well


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

KennyC said:


> BT "8MB"


Actually, it's BT "Up to 8Mb"


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

heres mine
considering its meant to be 20mb connection its a complete joke


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Thats with virgin 20mb


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

G220 said:


> Actually, it's BT "Up to 8Mb"


I know 

Just pointing out that I'm not on a 1mb package


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Some good results here! BT seem like a crock of **** though  Playing online games is really frustrating - I am complete cannon fodder on WAW :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

i'm suprised you can play games with speeds like that, i thought most FPS games now tend to require around 300kbps


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

I pay for a 10meg cable connection, I pretty much get what I pay for.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

It's variable tbh. But it never gets better than 150ms ping so I am always shot before I can get an aim at the target. Tonight is just really bad. I guess all of Bahrain must be online.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

BT up to 20 meg,I dont even get a quarter of that


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Phils Test


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^TalkTalk


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

AOL 2Mb connection


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Sky up to 20mb, never had any issues and I've had almost 20 at times.......


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

On Virgin 10mb


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

mines is the mid sky BB what ever thats meant to be


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Not bad pay for 50


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

I am having a nightmare with O2. Am now on yet another 24hrs test, second router all because they cant maintain a good connection. Its been down most of the last two days. Worst move I have made.



Revised one after the 24 hr test!


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's mine - I hope it shows up.
A couple of weeks ago I downloaded a movie in 12 minutes. Approx 1060 kb/sec. I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me.
-John c.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

10MB with Virgin


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

BT way less than 8mb.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Virgin 10MB


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Mustnt grumble for a little village in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

I've resisted for an hour but couldn't contain myself, people should not confuse B and b. Getting them right is important because if your connection goes **** up, if you start emailing customer support and get them jumbled up, you confuse people and they will treat you as a novice user and go through a lot of basics first.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

10mb Virgin


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Up to 8Meg...my line can only handle 6 max thou.

im with Orange Broadband (previously Wanadoo, which used to be Freeserve)


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

My line syncs at just under 5 mb/s, although got one of these, as before it struggled to make 2mb/s : - http://www.adslnation.com/products/xte2005.php


----------



## mac31 (Dec 5, 2009)

My crappy 1mb line


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm quite pleased with my connection.

I can download movies at over 1MB/S.

Got the hangover in 9mins 37 the other day :thumb:


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Right then - on the basis that you all have better connections than me. I claim my "****TIEST INTERNET CONNECTION" Award!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

^^ Congrats Beeste..............:thumb:


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

This costs about 42 Euro per month. I could get 16K but that's about 10 Euro more and I don't feel the need.

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

i pay for 1mb .... maybe i should upgrade to Orange 8mb or just go to Sky ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with either Orange or Sky, i'd probably say Sky is better than orange, and cheaper if you already have Sky TV.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

on laptop if it makes any difference?


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

I pay for up to 10 so quite pleased with that - although it varies enormously...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

should make no measurable difference providing you are not almost out of signal range.


----------



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Mine


----------

